# Would you do this?



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Some of you know that my cousin and I are very close...even though a couple thousand miles are between us.

I sent her some yarn I spun and she's interested in spinning, so I boxed up a drop spindle and some roving for her to try (and some other goodies).

Her husband is of Amish descent, and found a fellow in their area who will build her a spinning wheel (by hand), for an unbelievably low price. If you ever owned anything "Amish Built" you know they build things to last for generations.

There's one problem, this man is moving in the spring so they need to let him know pretty quickly if they want one built..which poses another problem, my cousin is on a very limited income, so she has to "save up".

I told her I'd pay for it and it would be her Christmas gift. Since she isn't sure she will like spinning I offered her this "out"..if she finds it isn't her cup of tea, I'll arrange to have the wheel picked up, packaged and sent to me. She said OK.

It's an opportunity that could slip by..and the price is so amazing, I don't want to see that happen.

Worse comes to worse I end up with a 2nd wheel (at a bargain basement price), which I could sell and more than recoup the cost of plus shipping.

Would you do it?


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh heck yes! I wouldn't miss out on that one.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, it's such a small sum of money I was shocked. I hope she ordered the wheel!


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't spin myself, but I can imagine how beautiful an Amish built wheel would be!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

In a heartbeat, New York minute, or yesterday. Anything built by hand would be high on my list and Amish built goes to the very tippy top. Your cousin will have a treasure if she does take to spinning. If not, you will - and I don't think I could part with it if it did come my way. Maybe you could have one set at one ratio and the other at another... Thick and thin... Absolutely go for it.

On another note entirely, I know it is just me... I also spin. In my mind, (though I know what the reasoning is) a drop spindle and a spinning wheel are soooooooo different. I am lousy on the spindle... If I had been made to stick with it, I NEVER would have been a spinner.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I sent her the spindle just to see if she was interested enough in spinning to fiddle with it.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i agree with dreamwear, if i had this chance i'd grab it quick i have given thing to people that i should have sold,but...then i wouldn't have not seen their happiness and felt so blessed


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Sure, I would do it, especially if it was a great price and Amish built!


----------



## polkadot (Feb 1, 2011)

I would snap at the chance! I have always wanted to spin.....on my bucket list!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

This is under $100. I know, I know, unheard of!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Under $100...... Good Golly.... I want that man's name!!! What kind of wheel and wood does he do? That is incredible.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I hope you buy it. Unbelievably low price. I spent $99 for my Amish kitchen stool. Their crafts are superb. I buy from a place in Ohio. Their catalogs are wonderful to 'shop' in.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Some of you know that my cousin and I are very close...even though a couple thousand miles are between us.
> 
> I sent her some yarn I spun and she's interested in spinning, so I boxed up a drop spindle and some roving for her to try (and some other goodies).
> 
> ...


I am a spinner and at the moment I only have three wheels, I sold my fourth to a friend. I bought it at a really cheap price. The point being, you can always use an extra spinning wheel. You have different yarns on each. How often do you find you are spinning alpaca and then have a desire to spin merino for a project. With more than one wheel you do not have to take the unfinished yarn off the wheel in order to start the second project. 
I would buy the wheel for the cousin and if she really does not like spinning, you would then have a second wheel for yourself. When your cousin comes to visit, and you have two wheels, you never know, she may gain confidence watching you, and you can show her how easy it is to spin. Many new spinners say they loose interest in spinning, but they really lack confidence in their own ability. They see their finished yarn is not as fine as that of an expert spinner, and then they give up because they have lost confidence. They do not realise that there is no such thing as yucky home spun yarn, there is just shades of thickness and texture. A beginners yarn is a treasure, it can be used for a variety of items, especially valuable for weaving.
So, be a treasure and buy the wheel for your cousin and encourage her to take up spinning.
Just an aside, I always found the wheel easier to use than the spindle, although many teachers insist on teaching beginners to use the spindle before the wheel. I always thought this was like teaching someone to drive a car by teaching them to ride a bicycle first. You may teach them the road rules but they really do not learn how to drive a car by riding a bike.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

polkadot said:


> I would snap at the chance! I have always wanted to spin.....on my bucket list!


Spinning is one of the joys of life. So relaxing. The first attempts are not relaxing, but with practice comes skills and then the relaxation.
But be warned it is addictive. Sorry I cannot type anymore, I am typing this with my toes as my hands are using the wheel in the computer room. One wheel there, one in the lounge and one in the back room.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Typing with your toes while spinning with your hands?? I am so impressed with your level of talent and versatility :thumbup:


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> On another note entirely, I know it is just me... I also spin. In my mind, (though I know what the reasoning is) a drop spindle and a spinning wheel are soooooooo different. I am lousy on the spindle... If I had been made to stick with it, I NEVER would have been a spinner.


I feel exactly the same way. As I said, learning to spin on a spindle is the same as learning to ride a bike in order to learn to drive a car. You may learn the road rules but riding a bike is more difficult than driving a car. Same problem, balancing the spindle without it crashing to the floor and balancing the bike without crashing to the road. Although I have taught quite a few new spinners now, and I find many of them want to run before they can walk. They want to "spin" and not try to understand the basics of drafting, etc. I always try to get the new spinner to become used to treadling the wheel by sitting and spinning or running some cheap commercial man made fibre onto the bobbin on the wheel. This way they can learn to co ordinate their hands, eyes and feet. One thing the spindle teaches is the necessity to draft and pre draft the unspun fibres. Also, with the spindle, it must be a good spindle that is not too heavy for the yarn, and it must be balanced. So many people start out with a crappy spindle that someone has made for them, and it is too heavy and unbalanced. But I found spindle spinning to be a chore that led to tearing the hair out. Now a nice wheel, that is something else again.
In America you seem to have such a wide choice of wheels available.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Martha French said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Some of you know that my cousin and I are very close...even though a couple thousand miles are between us.
> ...


That is EXACTLY my sentiment on the subject..... At least the bike and the car go in the same direction.. Not so the spindle and the wheel...


----------



## polkadot (Feb 1, 2011)

mojave said:


> Typing with your toes while spinning with your hands?? I am so impressed with your level of talent and versatility :thumbup:


I agree!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds like a win/win to me. Either your Sis loves and uses it often, thanking you for your generous gift--or you end up with a beautiful spinning wheel at a great price that you can either keep or sell for profit.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow! I wish someone would make me an offer like that. I don't spin - I don't have a wheel and, alas, my grand-granny, who was a traditional spinier, with a traditional spin... is long gone to teach me. And as a small child I could not build the skills for the little time we had to spend together (she lived far away and we rarely visited). But always, my whole live, I had dreamed of spinning...

And yes, if I had the chance of buying that wheel - small and big amount of money is... well, depends on the income, but if I could bue it - I most certainly would.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I dont spin, but if I lived in America I would jump at the chance for that price, even if I just displayed it in the corner of our living room. When in PA a couple of years ago we visited some Amish shops with our friend, and their things are so beautiful. Pity it costs so much to send it back to Australia. Go for it.


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

AB-SO-LUTE-LY!!!!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

YES! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

Wow! I think you should be making a phone call VERY QUICKLY telling her to order that wheel straight away!
At present I have two Majacraft wheels (NZ made out of recycled native Rimu timber)but I certainly wouldn't be turning down the offer of another hand made wheel. Especially when you know it would be so well made.
Then you will only have to hope your cousin doesn't like spinning...ha ha.
Actually if she does start to spin on a really good wheel she will find it so much easier to master the wonderful craft. Imagine the great times you could have together at your own "spinning retreat".


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Go for it!


----------



## Terry Tice (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes, I would definitely do it. She will remember your kindness for ever.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Buy it.
For what it'd worth, I think making someone learn on a spindle first is like teaching you to chisel the alphabet on a cave wall before letting you use a pencil. I would be pretty discouraged about the whole thing.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Absolutely, absolutely!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Absolutely, it's a win-win-win situation. The builder gets paid, your cousin can try spinning(and maybe keep on with it,) and you get the satisfaction of making two people happier and possibly get a new spinning wheel. How can you lose.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## OMARSHOUSE (Aug 1, 2011)

It is a win, win, win, situation,,, and maybe the craftsman will find a new item for his "craft" Good Luck and send a picture if you can.... and what a wonderful thing to do for your cousin!


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

You bet!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Damn right I'd do it, go girl.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

I would absolutely do it Courier770! If all else fails you will definitely find someone on KP who would grab it in an instant... I'm thinking dreamweaver... LOL


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Some of you know that my cousin and I are very close...even though a couple thousand miles are between us.
> 
> I sent her some yarn I spun and she's interested in spinning, so I boxed up a drop spindle and some roving for her to try (and some other goodies).
> 
> ...


YES!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

For under $100 I would take up spinning. What is this man's name and contact info.--Seriously!


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Most of our furniture at home is Amish. Courier770, if you do not buy this heirloom for your cousin, I might just have to reach into my monitor and wiggle my finger at you. 

Even if spinning is not cousins cup of tea, as you mentioned, she could box it up and send it to you. I am sure any yarn shop would also jump at the chance at a spinning wheel.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh my, go for it! Oh, and what did you say this man's name and contact info is?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Absolutely.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

sure


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd be tempted to have him build two while he was at it and have one sent to me! If she didn't take to spinning I would have an extra good quality wheel to sell and recoup the whole works.....


----------



## djskatie80 (Nov 12, 2011)

A lovely gesture on your part and the way I see it, it's a win - win to whoever gets the wheel.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Exactly what you are doing!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Under $100...... Good Golly.... I want that man's name!!! What kind of wheel and wood does he do? That is incredible.


I agree. He could have a big business there making wheels for people. Can't say that he would have much profit at that price but I would order one in a minute.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

I have an Amish built wheel. It will only spin fine yarn. I love the looks of it. It is oak with a medium stain. Another thing the bobbin is not large enough to hole much yarn. My husband did make a larger bobbin but it is still small.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

I have an Amish built wheel. It will only spin fine yarn. I love the looks of it. It is oak with a medium stain. Another thing the bobbin is not large enough to hole much yarn. My husband did make a larger bobbin but it is still small.


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Some of you know that my cousin and I are very close...even though a couple thousand miles are between us.
> 
> I sent her some yarn I spun and she's interested in spinning, so I boxed up a drop spindle and some roving for her to try (and some other goodies).
> 
> ...


Wouldn't hesitate a second.
CharleneM


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't understand how he can make a profit at this price, perhaps it is a special price due to his friendship with my cousin's husband. That and the fact that her husband is Amish. She has accepted my offer.

My cousin is an amazing lady, very talented and very giving.

I sent her a good quality spindle, the one I learned to spin on. Agreed, spindles and wheels are different but it does give you a chance to learn drafting in what I call "slo mo" and they are good for testing one's patience with fiber.

This fellow who will make the wheel doesn't even have a telephone! Perhaps he should consider it! His wheels are in a little consignment shop somewhere in the Dover area.

Thank you all for the positive support.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I am so sure this is a good idea that I'll even volunteer to have you buy one for me to see if I like it!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

So whats keeping you do it.


----------



## Hollyrn (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes. I have several Amish made pieces of furniture. They are gorgeous and will last far longer than more expensive stuff from a furniture store. My Aunt lives near Arthur/Arcola Illinois and I love going to all the Amish owned stores.


----------



## Pat Hurley (Sep 24, 2011)

Dear heart if you don't seize this opportunity you may well spend the rest of your life kicking yourself! Take it from one who has passed up many opportunities like this...just DO IT as the kids say....


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

If he is willing to make more wheels for us interested folks please post the contact information and cost.


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> In a heartbeat, New York minute, or yesterday. Anything built by hand would be high on my list and Amish built goes to the very tippy top. Your cousin will have a treasure if she does take to spinning. If not, you will - and I don't think I could part with it if it did come my way. Maybe you could have one set at one ratio and the other at another... Thick and thin... Absolutely go for it.
> 
> On another note entirely, I know it is just me... I also spin. In my mind, (though I know what the reasoning is) a drop spindle and a spinning wheel are soooooooo different. I am lousy on the spindle... If I had been made to stick with it, I NEVER would have been a spinner.


You are SO right! The drop spindle can be frustrating and slow. A wheel makes spinning so much easier.


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

You can never have too many wheels.Each one has its' own personality. You will regret it if you do not take this opportunity. I have been spinning for 28 years now, and love each wheel(four) for different reasons. It is too bad that you cannot be closer (in proximity) so that you could give her that little boost that each beginning spinner needs.... Once she can treadle smoothly a few minutes each day will make it all come together. Do keep us posted! M


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> If he is willing to make more wheels for us interested folks please post the contact information and cost.


Yes please, please, please!


----------



## susiemeldrum (Sep 7, 2011)

yes absolutely. What a wonderful friend you are!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

In a heartbeat...if it doesn't offend your Amish cousin. I'd love to spin...but figure another addictive hobby that uses repetitive motion would probably do me in. Looks so soothing and i love the yarn produced. Can you send a photo when the wheel is finished? Joan *060


----------



## golden girl (Jan 26, 2011)

You darn tootin' I would. You can't lose either way -- but it's a lovely gesture on your part for your relative, and if it doesn't work out for her, then you benefit financially in the long run.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

By all means.... and I would find out where and how to contact the artisan after he leaves the area. Heck who knows we all might want to try a spin.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Please for all those interested, this is NOT how this man makes his living!


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Please for all those interested, this is NOT how this man makes his living!


He may have found a nice little niche for a side business.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not going to be posting this mans private contact information. While I appreciate everyone's interest, this is NOT this man's commercial business. He has a couple wheels at a little consignment shop and is a friend of my cousins husband. He's doing it as a favor and I'm sure this is below the price he generally sells for.

The man is moving to take over his families farm in another state.

I posted this as a question, not an advertisement. I hope you will understand.


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY!!!!!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Jean Keith said:


> I hope you buy it. Unbelievably low price. I spent $99 for my Amish kitchen stool. Their crafts are superb. I buy from a place in Ohio. Their catalogs are wonderful to 'shop' in.


What catalog? How can I get it?


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Without a second thought I would. What a marvelous present for her, and a second one for you should she not want to do it.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY! If nothing more than to enlighten your cousin and help her out. By the way will you adopt me ?


----------



## jackki (Dec 21, 2011)

LindaH said:


> Sure, I would do it, especially if it was a great price and Amish built!


I agree with Linda, and also want to add that you are a star, an angel to be so generous.

Linda, sorry to be a pain but what is a MT Career?

I love the quotes that you use, fantastic, and so true. :lol:


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Go for it.. What a Nice and Generous thing for you to do!!


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

When we lived in Ohio we found some hand made rocking chairs made by an Amish man, Mr. Miller. We decided to order two for us and one for each of our grown children for a total of five chairs. 

Mr.Miller told us it would be three years before he could do it.
Wow! Then he told us that even Paul Newman and Joann Woodward had to wait that long for his chairs.

It did take three years and they were worth the wait. Go for the spinning wheel!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

My cousin has not had an easy life by any means. She and her husband are both fully disabled. They live a rather frugal life. We have a close relationship that has spanned many years and miles. She does a lot of charity knitting and is always willing to share what little she has with others.


----------



## craftylady49 (Dec 27, 2011)

I would! If your cousin does end up sending it you might like it and not want to sell it, and be able to spin 2 different yarns or turn on another family member to spinning fun. I hope it all works out


----------



## Smoozie (Sep 22, 2011)

I would do anything for my cousins. If she doesn't like spinning, than you are the owner of another spinning wheel, if she loves spinning you have made your cousin very happy. Happiness is not something that you cannot put a price on.


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> In a heartbeat, New York minute, or yesterday. Anything built by hand would be high on my list and Amish built goes to the very tippy top. Your cousin will have a treasure if she does take to spinning. If not, you will - and I don't think I could part with it if it did come my way. Maybe you could have one set at one ratio and the other at another... Thick and thin... Absolutely go for it.
> 
> On another note entirely, I know it is just me... I also spin. In my mind, (though I know what the reasoning is) a drop spindle and a spinning wheel are soooooooo different. I am lousy on the spindle... If I had been made to stick with it, I NEVER would have been a spinner.


Echo your thoughts exactly!!!!! Well put!!!!!


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Under $100...... Good Golly.... I want that man's name!!! What kind of wheel and wood does he do? That is incredible.


Would the man be open to a little free advertising? Maybe (if the man agrees) you could let us know where to order?? I don't spin (yet) but have been messing around with a drop spindle.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

In a word, YES.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

What a wonderful cousin you are!! Yes, I would do it in a heart beat! Go for it!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Some of you know that my cousin and I are very close...even though a couple thousand miles are between us.
> 
> I sent her some yarn I spun and she's interested in spinning, so I boxed up a drop spindle and some roving for her to try (and some other goodies).
> 
> ...


Absolutely. You may be giving her a gift she will treasure forever if she becomes a spinner. I am not a spinner but everyday I bless the grandmother who taught me to knit when I was 4 years old. I am now 77 and there have been very few days in my life in which I have not knitted something. I no longer have any little ones to knit for so I am knitting adorable things for The Open Door Mission. It makes me so happy to think that children who don't have much and may even be homeless can wear a sweater which is new and bright and made with love all because Grandma Dunbar had the patience to teach me to knit. She gave me a gift and I am using that gift more than 70 years later to make something nice for children I don't know and will never see.

And if your cousin should decide that spinning is not "her thing" she will always know you cared enough to get her started if she had made the decision to do it. And, if that should be her final decision you will have a second spinning wheel to either give to someone else or to sell. It sounds like a win-win situation to me!


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

In heartbeat, yes!


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY! And if you get it back and can't use it, please PM me and I'll send you the funds for the wheel and the shipping!


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes I would do it. I think it is a great opportunity for everyone involved. Even if your cousin finds she does' care for spinning, someone will end up with a wonderful spinning wheel.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Should the wheel come to me, I'll either keep it or I'm sure one of my spinning friends here will be interested in it. I won't be putting it up for sale to the general public..sorry.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

You bet I would. And if worse comes to worse and she sends it to you, you could advertise it here, and someone will pick it up I am sure


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Omgosh..do it. My son bought his wife a spinning wheel for Christmas several years ago, but its not really her cup o tea. She loves to knit but has litttle time to spin, so it is a lovely decoration by the fireplace. My sister, on the other hand - at last count - has 11 spinning wheels and uses them all. She is a doctor and a master knitter, and still finds the time to spin.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Definitely. You are being very generous and if your cousin decides spinning isn't what she wants to do, you will be paid handsomely for your kindness.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Go for it. The man will have the pleasure of making the spinning wheel and be paid for it. Your friend will have a lovely handmade present and will always think of you when she uses it. If it is not her thing, then you will have an object of beauty, for a bargain price, with a lovely story to go with it. Why would you not?


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

courier770-The same as you did. You made a generous offer to your dear cousin out of love and I'm sure she knows and appreciates it. If we can't do living acts for our loved ones what kind of people are we. If the price is that low and you can afford it, I'd just give it to her either way. She'll always have a treasured gift from her loving cousin.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Just another thought, my son made me a beautiful wooden ball winder for Christmas this year. Not only is it extremely useful, but is a work of art and I never put is away. Perhaps this gentleman could make your cousin a ball winder. Everyone needs and uses one of those.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

Learning to spin on a wheel is easier. I have not learn how to used the drop spindle yet. I can only use it if someone is standing over me.

I own four wheels and I got real excite on hearing that you could own an Amish's wheel. Have him make four bobbins since you won't be able to buy additional bobbins.

Good luck.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Patti, I sent her a ball winder last year, but thanks for the suggestion.

5Pat, the man making the wheel already mentioned to my cousins husband that he would include 5 bobbins.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

I am soo envy of you. I own an Amish's bedroom set and I just love it.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

You bet!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

In a heartbeat!


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

...in a New York minute


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Absolutely!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Seems like a win-win. You're doing something nice for someone that in the end may be good for you.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Anything I do for my cousin is good for me! She's a dear of a person, who deserves to have nice things done for her. I can hardly wait for her to get it!

We grew up not far from each other, used to knit together with our mothers, as little girls too! I just wish we lived closer to each other.


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

In a heartbeat! :thumbup:


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I would go for it..


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

OK folks, please no more messages asking me to sell you this wheel. It hasn't even been built yet, my cousin hasn't laid eyes on it or had the chance to try it. I said if she didn't find spinning to her liking it would come to me and I'd either keep it or sell it. That by no means infers that the wheel will be sold to anyone! Though if it does come to me, more than likely I'd keep it.

I've been bombarded by messages and lets remember this is something I'm doing for my cousin, because she's a good person and deserves it.


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

Order me one as well! LOL.
I love my Lendrum but Amish Built seems it would be a joy.
I thinks you have done the right thing.
Your Cousin will love spinning though.
You just get hooked!
Bye, Robin


----------



## lauramittler (Aug 7, 2011)

I want that man's name and number!!!! He could do a brisk business even if he doubled his price!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

AHHH I see a problem.What if she likes spinning??
Maybe you better order 2, That way you are sure to get a great new one that you can treasure. You can always sell your old one.
And if you end up with 2 new ones..sell one of them also.
Linda


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

My only question would be has this person built wheels before? You and I both know that the wheel has to spin true to spin well and not all wheel makers are not equal to one another. If this is his first wheel, I might be leery (especially if the builder is not a spinner or doesn't have an experienced spinner to test it), but if he's made good wheels before, I'd go for it.


----------



## missmack (Jun 9, 2011)

YES- YES Missmack from Va.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd do what you're doing in a heartbeat!

Hazel


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Do it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bless you Courier! I have been trying to learn to spin with a drop spindle, and not very good at it. I have a large "Santa" bag of wool, already carded, ready to spin, that my brother and sister in law gave me for Christmas several years ago. SIL has one just like it. Neither one of us can spin it! If someone is standing there giving me instruction, I can do it, (standing up), but if I sit, which I need to do, as I can't stand for long with ankle and knee problems, I can't do it. And without help, forget it.

It sounds like your cousin is a very special lady.

Tami


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Bless you Courier! I have been trying to learn to spin with a drop spindle, and not very good at it. I have a large "Santa" bag of wool, already carded, ready to spin, that my brother and sister in law gave me for Christmas several years ago. SIL has one just like it. Neither one of us can spin it! If someone is standing there giving me instruction, I can do it, (standing up), but if I sit, which I need to do, as I can't stand for long with ankle and knee problems, I can't do it. And without help, forget it.
> 
> It sounds like your cousin is a very special lady.
> 
> Tami


You sound like the same kind of spinner I am. I can spin if someone's helping me, but I seem to be hopeless spinning on my own.

I have a bunch of hand spindles with yarn on them, so I must've been able to deal with spinning at some point. ;-) Just have been away from it for a long time.

Tried a spinning wheel--took classes--and didn't like it as much as spinning with a spindle. Even took classes on a book charkha--Indian spinning "wheel" for spinning cotton--and could spin fine in class. As soon as I got out of class, the spinning ability went away.

Gotta haul out my spindles and try again. I have SO much fiber that just sits there and doesn't get used.

Here's another problem: I'm left-handed, so I spin the spindle in the opposite direction from right-handed people. Someone told me that this is considered "magic" yarn! ;-)

Anyone know of a good Youtube video on spinning that you'd recommend?

Hazel


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

most certainly would go for it as you say you can always sell it and it will be beautifully made


----------



## shirlrae (May 15, 2011)

I sure would...AND I think you have a heart of gold. You will truly be blessed, in your life. I love to see people do, what you are doing. God bless you.


----------



## shirlrae (May 15, 2011)

I sure would...AND I think you have a heart of gold. You will truly be blessed, in your life. I love to see people do, what you are doing. God bless you.


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

Definitely.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Hazel, I am fairly ambidextrious. The lady, who I see once a year at a blue grass music festival, showed me how to spin it one direction to spin it, then the opposite way to ply it. I don't have any problem spinning it either way, as long as I am around her! And I can do it the few days we are at the festival, but as soon as we pack up the RV and leave, I forget what she has shown me. I am supposed to have a lot of it spun by the time we go back the end of April, but I don't think it's gonna happen! She will be disappointed in me.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Should the wheel come to me, I'll either keep it or I'm sure one of my spinning friends here will be interested in it. I won't be putting it up for sale to the general public..sorry.


Too bad! I'm sure you could get a lot of takers especially on this site.


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

YES!!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Tami-Next time you go to the festival, take a video camera with you and video the lessons with your teacher. Then, you'll always have her right there with you. I just got my first spindle and fleece. Don't have anyone here giving classes so I have purchased several DVD's and will be trying to teach myself. We can do this!!!!


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, yes and yes again. I would NOT pass this up.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

mojave said:


> Typing with your toes while spinning with your hands?? I am so impressed with your level of talent and versatility :thumbup:


Hey I am a woman, all women can do this.


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

In a minute!!


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

courier770 said:


> My cousin has not had an easy life by any means. She and her husband are both fully disabled. They live a rather frugal life. We have a close relationship that has spanned many years and miles. She does a lot of charity knitting and is always willing to share what little she has with others.


I think your cousin is a treasure, just as you are. You are both willing to help people and share. I am sure she will love and cherish the thought of you buying her the wheel, especially as it has connections to a friend of her husband.

Enjoy the pleasure of making your cousin happy.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

If I did spinning I would have jumped on that in a New York Minute. Great deal!!!!!!


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Should the wheel come to me, I'll either keep it or I'm sure one of my spinning friends here will be interested in it. I won't be putting it up for sale to the general public..sorry.


I agree, it would be too precious to sell to a stranger. You could keep it and share it with other friends who wish to take up spinning. It could then have speciall memories built into it. Every time you saw the wheel you would remember all the friends who had learnt to spin on it.

No do not sell it, it is too special and has special meanings for you. I hope your cousin does take up spinning though. Give her loving support when she is learning and tell her that her first spinning attempts are beautiful. And they will be.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Bless you Courier! I have been trying to learn to spin with a drop spindle, and not very good at it. I have a large "Santa" bag of wool, already carded, ready to spin, that my brother and sister in law gave me for Christmas several years ago. SIL has one just like it. Neither one of us can spin it! If someone is standing there giving me instruction, I can do it, (standing up), but if I sit, which I need to do, as I can't stand for long with ankle and knee problems, I can't do it. And without help, forget it.
> 
> It sounds like your cousin is a very special lady.
> 
> Tami


Spinning with a drop spindle is not easy, it is difficult. Have you tried a support spindle, you can sit whilst using a support spindle, although I also sit whilst using the drop spindle.
Take a look at youtube, there are so many videos on using a spindle, from drop spindle, support spindle, Russian spindles, to a myriad of others.
Make sure the spindle is not too heavy for the yarn you are spinning, or the yarn is not too fine for the weight of the spindle. Also, the spindle may not be balanced. Is the whorl at the top or the bottom of the spindle. Sometimes if you turn it the other way up, it is easier to spin.


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

absolutely -- anything handmade is tops in my book, plus there's always a market for wheels. You could keep this one and sell your other. Just don't fall "too in love" with the idea of the new wheel in case your cousin wants it.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Did you find out anything about how he intends to build the wheel?

Will it be a flyer and bobbin, and, if so, will it be flyer led, bobbin led or double drive? Is he thinking of building a great wheel? A charka?

Whatever it is, you may find a good use for it if it isn't wanted.

I have an Ashford charka which looks like a little great wheel, and it's absolutely the easiest thing I've ever found for teaching people to spin. I haven't found anyone who doesn't "get it" immediately. I also used it to show a friend who is an antiques dealer not only how to spin, but how it works. She was able to apply this info to an antique great wheel and know what was missing, and what was needed in order to make it able to spin again.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

My neighbors are Amish so I know what their work is like they built my garage but on the other hand I hope nothing goes wrong in the deal.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Your hearts


courier770 said:


> Anything I do for my cousin is good for me! She's a dear of a person, who deserves to have nice things done for her. I can hardly wait for her to get it!
> 
> We grew up not far from each other, used to knit together with our mothers, as little girls too! I just wish we lived closer to each other.


Your hearts are close and that's what's important. I can feel the love from here!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Ohhh yes!!!


Pam


----------



## Dbrewer (Mar 10, 2011)

I want this man's name too. I have wanted a spinning wheel for a long time and they are all so expensive. I would probably be able to go pick it up even.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't see any real chance for loss here. It looks like a win, win, win situation for everyone. What a joy to give something special to someone special. 

I know that you will be so excited and joyful to be able to give her such a thoughtful and enduring gift. I also know how thoughtful you are in the beautiful, handcrafted gifts that you give your loved ones.

Go for it, it is something not to be missed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are an awesome cousin. God bless you.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my gosh, if I knew how to spin or had time to learn I would absolutely do this! It's a win-win for both of you.


----------



## Marilyn VPR (Jan 2, 2012)

I would buy it just to set in the corner at that price! Might have to learn what to do with at some point. My thought is what a wonderful cousin you are!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes this man has been building wheels for a long time and NO I cannot give out his information. As I stated earlier this is not his means of living, it's a hobby. He is moving to take over a large family farm.

He doesn't have a website, or a business for this, he does it in his spare time though he does have a couple of wheels in a consignment shop in the Dover area. This is a special price because my cousin's husband is a friend of his.

I wouldn't dream of imposing on him and his very generous price for his friends, I'm only paying for it for my cousin.

I'm sure she will catch onto spinning in no time at all.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

What a wonderful gift for your dear cousin.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

anne - she deserves it.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

If you have the means, by all means do it. If she doesn't take to spinning, it could be a very attractive accessory for the home if you decide you don't want it. For the low cost, it will bring pleasure to her for the gift, and pleasure to you for being able to do this for her. Hand crafted, USA made, beautiful piece of wood working . . .I see no drawbacks!!!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

gdhavens, that's my feeling too! The whole thing came up because I sent her some wool I spun, really glad I did too! I had also sent her some Lambswood a lady near me spins (the softest stuff you ever felt)! It sparked her interest.

I can afford it, there are times I feel guilty, I have so much and my cousin lives so frugally. Her father and my father were brothers, who would have done anything for each other.


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

Go for it.....it's a wonderful opportunity.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes! I'm not a spinner, but if I was...yes, no question.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you Martha. I'll look into it.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for your comment on spindle vs wheel. I have failed dismally at using a spindle, and it does seem to me that using a wheel would be much easier.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Spindles actually CAN be conquered. It took me a few different kinds to find one that worked well for me. Spindles also help a new spinner understand drafting without having to deal with it at the speed that a wheel works at. They do have value, but not if you are impatient as I learned.

I'm hoping my cousin enjoys spinning. Every 3 - 4 weeks I send her a package. Sometimes it's just a few patterns, some candies, sometimes yarns, etc.. If she really takes to spinning I can send her rovings from the many ranches that surround me and introduce her to some new fibers! I'm pretty excited about this!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Sounds like you guys are trying to persuade her to take up spinning before she's really sure she wants to... Might be better to let her come to it on her own, even if that means missing out on the special wheel offer.

Spinning isn't everyone's cup of tea. I love and appreciate handspun yarn, but I'm not the least bit interested in spinning it myself. I'd rather knit! It may be the same for your cousin... Just doesn't sound like she's ready to take the plunge.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Actually SHE approached me when she found that her husbands friend would make her one and when I sent her yarn that I spun. Since you aren't privy to our conversations I suppose it's easy to assume I'm trying to push her when, in fact she asked me if this was a good price.

I'm not sure what "guys" you are talking about, these have been conversations between her and I...two people who have known each other all of their lives.

I respect that you have found spinning to be not "your cup of tea". Don't assume that everyone feels that way, please.

My cousins only hesitance was about the money, since she and her husband are fully disabled and live on the pittance that our government expects disabled people to live on - which is BELOW poverty level by the way.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

You and your cousin are so blessed. I am on a fixed income but trust me I would find the $100.


----------



## psychdoc (Dec 17, 2011)

yes, yes, yes! spinning is on my bucket list also


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Definitely! Go for it! No question if you can afford it.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Paulette, my cousin made it very clear that she would have found a way too (despite the remark by a poster who said they got the impression I was "pushing" my cousin). I just didn't want to let this opportunity slip away, since the man is moving soon.

There are times when I realize that I'm very fortunate to be able to do what I want, when I want, buy what I want, when I want..and this is one of those times when I realize..someone I love cannot do that. I got the impression that she feels better knowing that if this is something she finds isn't her cup of tea, she has an "out", with no strings attached.

I got an email from one of my aunts earlier tonight who offered to go in halves on this deal. I thanked my Aunt and told her I had it covered..but my Aunt was just thrilled about this whole thing....my cousin is a very well respected, not to mention loved member of the family.

Spinning WAS on my bucket list...now that I've accomplished that..maybe pole dancing (just kidding).


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

In a heartbeat. This is a win-win opportunity.


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

In a heartbeat!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I think so too, since my cousin has expressed a true interest and this is something so affordable that I can do..why not? Sometimes it just plain feels good to do something for someone else and why not I love my cousin!! 

She's always been there when I needed an ear to listen to me. FINALLY I get to repay the favor.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> For under $100 I would take up spinning. What is this man's name and contact info.--Seriously!


Seriously!!! Does he know he has all of us chomping at the bit for such a once in a life time deal???? I would buy it today for my DH who wants to learn to spin after a heart attack. Maybe if you passed on all this interest to your cousin.....she could get a comission from all the orders he would be getting and this wheel would be paid for right off the bat!!!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Having had quite a few conversations with you over these past months, I know what a close and caring family you have. 

I do believe that you are so joyous over being able to give her such a wonderful gift that she will be able to enjoy her whole life, that you just had to share that with us. Thank you so much for sharing it makes me feel special.

I have no doubt that you know your cousin very well and are doing something good. Don't doubt it for a minute and don't let anything spoil it.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

*gulp* thank you all so much..I'm pretty humb;ed!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Maryanne,thank you! oh THANK YOU! I, as many others have found ourselves in the "depth of desparie "of our lives..I sure have. Not that I have been recentlycly maybe I may be at some point


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

courier770,

Sorry I commented before taking the time to read through all the many posts. I meant no disrespect as I am sure the majority of the posters just got really enthusiastic about the great deal you were going to be able to provide. 

Being disabled and having something useful to do so that you can still feel productive is very important! You could indeed be providing for much more than a hobby. Working with fiber and fulfilling our basic creative drives is a human essential need!

In blessing you will be blessed as it is always more blessed to give than to receive. 

May this be the beginning of a whole new wonderful world of expereinces for your cousin and her husband!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

You're welcome, and you know I'm here. I have been so busy with the move to Chicago that I haven't been on the forum as much as usual but I'll be back after March. That is if I survive my fifth move in six years. I am so glad that this opportunity presented itself to you. You go girl, I'm proud of you. Hugs and lots of love.


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Some of you know that my cousin and I are very close
> I sent her some yarn I spun and she's interested in spinning,
> Her husband is of Amish descent, and found a fellow in their area who will build her a spinning wheel (by hand), for an unbelievably low price.
> 
> ...


In a Heart Beat. Like you said the Amish build things to last and last. And you would have a beautiful spinning wheel if your cousin does not like it. I learned to spin years ago and would have loved to continue, but could not afford the wheel. Hope that your cousin enjoys the learning experience and the beautiful wheel. Lots of crafty hugs Essie from Oz P.S. Would love to see a photo of the wheel when it is built.


----------



## Colleen Hartman (Dec 23, 2011)

If you love her and you can afford to front her the money, do it!
Time passes so quickly, if you wait this wonderful opportunity will pass by. Hopefully your cousin will enjoy the craft.
Colleen


courier770 said:


> Some of you know that my cousin and I are very close...even though a couple thousand miles are between us.
> 
> I sent her some yarn I spun and she's interested in spinning, so I boxed up a drop spindle and some roving for her to try (and some other goodies).
> 
> ...


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

I so want to learn to spin. If he wants to make any more, I will buy one at that price.
Mercy, what a find that would be. A blessing, a treasure.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Paulette, my cousin made it very clear that she would have found a way too (despite the remark by a poster who said they got the impression I was "pushing" my cousin). I just didn't want to let this opportunity slip away, since the man is moving soon.
> 
> There are times when I realize that I'm very fortunate to be able to do what I want, when I want, buy what I want, when I want..and this is one of those times when I realize..someone I love cannot do that. I got the impression that she feels better knowing that if this is something she finds isn't her cup of tea, she has an "out", with no strings attached.
> 
> ...


I believe that things come in circles. 
You say that you are fortunate that you can do what you want and buy what you want. And what you want, no what you like, is helping people. This is your fortune, not any money you may or may not have. I think your cousin would also see this aspect of your life. Do not stop using this gift that you have, the gift of helping others and making them happy and making their life a little easier. I wish there were more people like you.
I am happy that you are happy helping someone to enjoy the simple things of life. Do not stop this.
The wheel seems to be of outstanding value, but its true value lies in the fact that it will be a gift from you to your cousin. I am sure your cousin will see this value, not the monetary value. Every time she uses it, she will be reminded of your love.
What I am not happy with is the attitude of some posters who seem to have a 'me too' attitude, and want an Amish wheel. They could say "I would love an Amish wheel and if the gentleman who is making it is making the wheels commercially, perhaps I could purchase one from him." But not, 'I want his address, website, etc, so I can also get one of these wheels', especially when you stated that he was not into making wheels commercially. Yet they still insist on asking for his details. Why? Is it because they are hoping to purchase a wheel for such a low price? I believe this is a special price for your cousin, and your cousin alone, because your cousin and her husband are close friends of the man who is making the wheel. 
Perhaps there are other Amish craftsmen who are into making wheels commercially, and if so, then those posters with the 'me too, I want one' attitude could seek them out and pay them the correct going rate for a hand made wheel.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

I am not happy with the posters who keep saying that they want an Amish wheel at the cheap price. 
Have you not read courier770's postings. 
The man is not making wheels commercially, he is making one for courier770's cousin. And the price is a personal contract between him and courier770's cousin, it is not available to the general public. It is a 'one off' deal, never to be repeated for anyone. 
Please stop asking courier770 for his details so you can cash in on a bargain, and get an ultra cheap wheel.
If you really want an Amish spinning wheel, see if there are Amish carpenters who make them commercially, and pay the market price, which as you know will be several hundred dollars more than this wheel.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

skfowler said:


> Oh heck yes! I wouldn't miss out on that one.


If I had the money to do that I would hesitate !!


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Spindles actually CAN be conquered. It took me a few different kinds to find one that worked well for me. Spindles also help a new spinner understand drafting without having to deal with it at the speed that a wheel works at. They do have value, but not if you are impatient as I learned.
> 
> I'm hoping my cousin enjoys spinning. Every 3 - 4 weeks I send her a package. Sometimes it's just a few patterns, some candies, sometimes yarns, etc.. If she really takes to spinning I can send her rovings from the many ranches that surround me and introduce her to some new fibers! I'm pretty excited about this!


Hand spun knitting yarn can also bring in a little cash as a boost to the household. Having a beautiful wheel to work on is the icing on the cake. I wish your cousin, and very special friend, will do very well.
I spin and sell my angora, wool, art yarns, alpaca, silk and have even spun Ostrich Feathers (these I add to other fibres as interest pieces) but am lucky enough to work, spin and knit in a very upmarket tourism Farm and Garden Restaurant which has a lovely gift shop included with the complex. I am able to put my craft work into this shop to be sold as well. I think people are more interested in buying the yarns when they are able to see them being produced. I also have my rabbits on display in the shop so the customers get to pat them and see exactly where the product starts and how it ends. I think spinning is a bit like glass blowing where these very clever crafts people work in front of you and you see the art of production from begining to end. People are fasinated when watching spinning in the same way.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

I say go for it! And if she finds it isn't something she wanted, she could sell it. Bless your heart for wanting to make this available to her. I'm on a SSDI fixed income so I know how special something like that would be to me.

I fully intend to get my wool and drop spindle out again and give it a go, I invested in quite a bit of wool to be spun, and see if I can finally learn how to spin. If I still can't get the hang of it, I can always use it to needle felt those tiny dogs, cats, and sheep, although some of them will be blue.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

Mungie said:


> skfowler said:
> 
> 
> > Oh heck yes! I wouldn't miss out on that one.
> ...


Sorry for the error. I meant I wouldn't hesitate. You surely wouldn't have any trouble selling it if you end up with the two.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

DEFINITELY Y E S !!!! I wish his move would bring him closer to me I would definitely order one. HAPPY SPINNING whichever one of you ends up with the wheel.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Just do it !!


----------



## grandma joy (Dec 27, 2011)

of course I would. I love spinning and would love an Amish made wheel although I have an Majacraft "Rose" I love it so much. Knitting with handspun yarn is magical the only thing I need now is a flock of sheep. LOL


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

grandma joy said:


> of course I would. I love spinning and would love an Amish made wheel although I have an Majacraft "Rose" I love it so much. Knitting with handspun yarn is magical the only thing I need now is a flock of sheep. LOL


I too love my Majacraft wheels (2 Suzie's). They are just so versatile and you can spin all the chunky art yarns without changing a thing. Last year I was asked by Majacraft to be one of their tutors at their three day retreat camp in Rotorua NZ. There were tutors from America, France, Australia and NZ and we all the best time ever. There must have been about 80 people altogether and I learnt so much from them all. I don't know where you live, but if ever you get the opportunity to join in with one of these, I would really recommend it. If you go to their web page you will find a ton of information. Having said all this I too would be very proud to own and use an Amish wheel.


----------



## grandma joy (Dec 27, 2011)

I will watch out for that NZ not far from Australia. Thanks for the info


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> In a heartbeat, New York minute, or yesterday. Anything built by hand would be high on my list and Amish built goes to the very tippy top. Your cousin will have a treasure if she does take to spinning. If not, you will - and I don't think I could part with it if it did come my way. Maybe you could have one set at one ratio and the other at another... Thick and thin... Absolutely go for it.
> 
> On another note entirely, I know it is just me... I also spin. In my mind, (though I know what the reasoning is) a drop spindle and a spinning wheel are soooooooo different. I am lousy on the spindle... If I had been made to stick with it, I NEVER would have been a spinner.


I am so relieved to hear you say that about a spindle. I volunteered several years at Lincoln's New Salem park in Illinois. I could not learn to spin with the spindle. Now I don't feel so inadequate. Carolyn


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

I too tried to spin on a spindle. Once I had a hand on the wheel, I felt I was where I ought to be. That was 28 years ago and I am still spinning,knitting and loving both


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I think that finding the "right" spindle is the key. Personally I went through a few of them before I found one that worked well for me. Then I found the "Spin-O-Lution" (sp)spindle, which I still enjoy using.

I sent my cousin the first spindle that I found worked well for me.

Spindles aren't for everyone but I think the true problem is finding the "right" spindle for YOU. It's a bit of trial and error.

Wheels are wonderful..but not so "portable". I can throw my spindle and roving in a bag and take it to work with me and then "play" on my breaks.


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

By all means, purchase the wheel! What a steal and what a wonderful gift for your cousin! I'm sure that you can use two wheels if she doesn't like spinning. Please encourage her with her spinning - you know that Rome wasn't built in a day, nor does being a good spinner happen overnight! That my two cents!!!!


----------



## Dstan (Aug 11, 2011)

in a heart beat )


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

knitter360 said:


> By all means, purchase the wheel! What a steal and what a wonderful gift for your cousin! I'm sure that you can use two wheels if she doesn't like spinning. Please encourage her with her spinning - you know that Rome wasn't built in a day, nor does being a good spinner happen overnight! That my two cents!!!!


I totally agree with you.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Half of spinning is having the interest in the first place, at least I think so. I've got a feeling she isn't going to want to part with this wheel once she gets her hands on it.

Thank you all for the positive reinforcement on this. Will keep you posted.


----------



## lorioc42 (Mar 10, 2011)

That is so nice of you! Wish I had a cousin like that!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I would do exactly the same thing you did and what a wonderful cousin you are!!!!! Either way it is a win win situation as far as I can see. I would love to spin also but not much money either. Thanks for the idea of an Amish person building one. We have several families here in our county that I could ask. They made me 2 leather belts that cost a total of $22. I can change the belt buckle also. ALL leather. They are wonderful people as long as you treat them with respect. They also built my friends house and it is absolutely beautiful. My son worked with them and he got a ride to work one day in the buggy. They are truly compassionate people. You are a wonderful cousin I will say again. Great decision. :thumbup:


----------



## ricottapie (Oct 3, 2011)

yes


----------



## ricottapie (Oct 3, 2011)

yes


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

If I had the funds, in a heartbeat!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I can only repeat, what a blessing!


----------

